# Soundkarte wird nicht erkannt



## Dorschty (29. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

eine Freundin von mir hat folgendes Problem.
Sie hat sich ein Notebook von einem Internetanbieter bestellt. Als das Notebook kam, war keinerlei Betriebssystem installiert, geschweige denn mitgeliefert. Nur zwei CDs. Eine Treiber CD und noch eine uninteressante.
Sie hat dann XP installiert. Es wird die Soundkarte nicht erkannt. Der Rest funktioniert einwandfrei. Wenn man die mitgelieferte Treiber CD einlegt, beschwert er sich, das die CD nur für Vista ausgelegt ist. Wenn man die CD öffnet und den Audio Treiber manuell installieren will funktioniert es ebenfalls nicht. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Soundkarte irgendwie dennoch zu installieren oder meint ihr, ihr bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als sich Vista zu holen.

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## finnex (29. August 2008)

Hallo,
am besten du sagst uns mal den Namen der Soundkarte damit wir dir helfen können...
Schonmal beim Hersteller nach Treibern für Windows Xp gesucht?

Mfg Finnex


----------



## Dorschty (29. August 2008)

So genau, weiß ich leider nicht, was es für eine ist, da sie ja wie gesagt nirgends angezeigt wird! Dh. wenn ich im Geräte Manager oder so danach guck, zeigt er keine an.
Hab aber mal die setup.ini von der Treiber CD kopiert! Die sieht folgendermaßen aus:

[Startup]
EnableLangDlg=N
AppName=Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
ProductGUID=f132af7f-7bca-4ede-8a7c-958108fe7dbc
CompanyName=Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
ErrorReportURL=http://www.installshield.com/isetup/ProErrorCentral.asp?ErrorCode=%d : 0x%x&ErrorInfo=%s
MediaFormat=0
LogMode=1
Skin=setup.isn
Resource=_Setup.dll
SmallProgress=N
SplashTime=5
CheckMD5=Y
CmdLine=
ShowPasswordDialog=N
EngineVersion=11.50.0.43969
EngineBinding=0
[Languages]
Default=0x0009
count=30
key0=0x001f
key1=0x0012
key2=0x0014
key3=0x002d
key4=0x0003
key5=0x0804
key6=0x0404
key7=0x0015
key8=0x001a
key9=0x0416
key10=0x0c0c
key11=0x0005
key12=0x0816
key13=0x040c
key14=0x0006
key15=0x0019
key16=0x0007
key17=0x0013
key18=0x001b
key19=0x0008
key20=0x0009
key21=0x0024
key22=0x000e
key23=0x000b
key24=0x000a
key25=0x0021
key26=0x001d
key27=0x0010
key28=0x001e
key29=0x0011
RequireExactLangMatch=0x0804,0x0404

[General Settings]
OEM = 0
DelDatUpd = 0
DelDatUni = 0
RtkLogON = 1
ForceSetupQFE = 0
ForceInstallRtk = 1
RtkAPODbgReg = 0
RtkAPOReg = 1
RemoveHDQFE = 0
QFEReboot = 0
fW2KForceRebt = 0
SilentReboot = 0
NUpgradeDrv = 0
NRunClsWin = 0
QFEOption = /o /norestart /passive
HideWinParm = /go

[Driver Package Version]
PackageVersion = PG251
DriverPackageVersion = 
DriverSubversion = 


Vielleicht hilft das ja irgendwie weiter


----------



## finnex (29. August 2008)

Hallo,
vielleicht hilf dir das Programm weiter:
http://www.zdnet.de/windows_system_verbessern_everest_home_edition_download-39002345-484-1.htm

Damit kannst du die bezeichnung der Soundkarte herrausfinden.

Mfg Finnex


----------

